# Iron Test Kit....SeaChem....



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yep. I've read all the Iron test kits don't work, etc, etc, etc.....

Yep. I bought one any way....A Seachem.

Yep. It works--just real hard to read--very accurately.

What I did:

1) Actually read the Instructions--Completely, not a skim-over
2) Followed said Instructions to a T
3) Paid very close attention to what I was doing

I did: 

2 *Pre-* adding Iron to the Tank tests
1 Post-adding Iron to the Tanks tests
2 Reference Tests

I added Iron Yesterday. There Probably wasn't much of any before I added it. So, the Pre-Add tests were looking for what was already in the tank. Both tests came out the same--Colorwise. _*Reading*_ that color is another ballgame. Best I can tell: 0.08

I then added 10ml to this 55gal Tank. According to the 2 Litre SeaChem Iron Bottle--10ml/100g~0.1. So, it should have raised it 0.2--and it did. The result was somewhere between 0.25-0.3

I then did 2 Reference Tests and they came out the same--like they should have and inline with the expected result.

I checked them after 5 minutes as per the instructions and after 45 min per the instructions for Chelated Iron. The 45 min results were accurate. I just used a countdown timer and walked away and did other things.

The test kit is new, I received it yesterday from Drs F & S.

SeaChem _*Really*_ needs to improve their scale--somehow. People's complaints are truly valid in that area.

There's no point in Bashing me over this. I can see why people have such a hard time reading the results--making the test kits "worthless". But I got what I was suppose to get--so at the moment this test kit is working for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bombay (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey Naja002. I read they were worthless...and bought one too.
I did the test...followed directions to the T, iron was undectable. I used eco-complete as the substrate, and it is supposed to contain iron (I'll have to go back and re-read the bag), but I doubt it is at any level detectable. The tank setup is also young. Anyway, I haven't done the reference tests...nor have I added iron yet, but I do think it is worthwhile having. Like most tests and instructions, results can vary considerably if you don't follow the directions to the T. Thanks for the post...and your "steps".


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't think that the Iron in the substrate is going to effect the iron quantity in the water column much at all.

Also, we add chelated Iron so there is a need to wait the 45 mins for the results--it matters. However, what I saw really didn't seem to matter whether it was done in the little multi-dish or the vial.

All I can say is--I got the results that I expected to get--when I expected to get them. :thumbsup:


----------



## adamjh (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for putting it to the test, Naja. Glad to know that testing for Fe is actually doable (if not all that easy to read). I'm giving you respect for your efforts.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanx! I was startin' to feel like ol' Rodney....:hihi: :hihi: :hihi:


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok, more Iron tests......

As far as I can tell: the test kit works.

I added Iron (0.25-0.3ppm) on 2-25-06. I was very busy and didn't test/add any more until yesterday. I tested and Iron was barely detectable--0.01ish. I did a minor (4gal) water change and then I added Plantex and waited a few hours. When I retested--the results where right in the 0.2 range where they should have been.

Same basic scenario with my 40gal....


----------



## adamjh (Sep 2, 2005)

So Seachem may really be putting out a reliable Fe test kit. I might have to get me one of those.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

I have the Seachem iron test kit and found it works great. Detects their own iron gluconate and also detected ferric nitrate after dosing.


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

I just bought one tested it on my tank ( month old 75) (100% flourite) nothing on it i did a low range ( in the vial ) and a refrence in the vial the refrence test after one drop was just a tad more yellow than the normal ( i did it with aquarium water in the vial) then i added 2 more drops waited 45 mins and it was just a bit darker yellow. the normal test was blank. i added tropica master grow and will re test tomorrow... but i was wondering what did your refrence test look like?


EDIT: also i read in the instructions that for the refrence test you add one drop of iron refrence to 1L (or 1 quart) of RO or de-ionized water then use it as a sample in the iron kit...refrence value is 0.4 mg so let me get this straight....
add one drop of iron refrence to
one liter ( or 1 quart) of R.O or de-ionized
then use this refrence solution as a sample in the iron test

does that mean you then go through the whole process except you use this 1liter stock instead of the aquarium water?...... what did you do?


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

> EDIT: also i read in the instructions that for the refrence test you add one drop of iron refrence to 1L (or 1 quart) of RO or de-ionized water then use it as a sample in the iron kit...refrence value is 0.4 mg so let me get this straight....
> add one drop of iron refrence to
> one liter ( or 1 quart) of R.O or de-ionized
> then use this refrence solution as a sample in the iron test
> ...


Yes:

I did exactly what the instructions say: Add 1 drop of the Iron reference to 1 quart of (distilled) water and then use that instead of aquarium water and run the test normally--the result should be 0.4ppm.

The Reference liquid (Yellow) is only used to make up the reference _*Water.*_

One thing I've noticed that is very confusing is that the instructions say to fill the Dropper to the _*Bottom of the Bulb*_. So apparently the "line" on the dropper is irrelevent and means nothing.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 3, 2006)

Naja002 said:


> One thing I've noticed that is very confusing is that the instructions say to fill the Dropper to the _*Bottom of the Bulb*_. So apparently the "line" on the dropper is irrelevent and means nothing.


Yep, I wondered the same thing. Maybe they use the same droppers for every test kit...and only some of them utilize the line mid-way up the dropper.

Some things remain a mystery...


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

I hadn't considered that, but the phoshorus kit is the same way...


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

Naja002 said:


> So apparently the "line" on the dropper is irrelevent and means nothing.


It's a type of industry standard disposable transfer pipette. Seachem doesn't manufacture their own pipettes.


----------



## Riss88 (Aug 31, 2021)

I was nervous to try and test for Iron as well, but I decided I wanted to at least try to know if what I'm doing is working at all or even measurable, so I went out and got a test... here goes with what I did:

I did the same thing as Naja002, and was able to see results as well. I've taken some pictures to help with relaying that it is possible to get results for both iron tests. This was the first time I have ever tested my tank, but I do add Iron every other day. This test kit is new, and I purchased it from my local aquatic center.

Pictures taken within the 2-5 minutes after mixing for both tests. Results seemed to be between 0.10 - 0.15. Obviously, this isn't some amazing scale to easily decipher between, but in general you can tell if you are within a range.























The chelated iron test after an hour and a half - the colors haven't changed since last looking at it around the 45 minute mark, so I assume this means that it is done "darkening". This seemed to darken to about 0.60 and if that is correct, then dividing that result by 4 would equate to 0.15.









I do not have RO water, so I wasn't able to do the Iron Reference test, but based on how I dose my tank, this result is exactly what I expected it to be, so I am making the assumption that the results are within an acceptable amount of accuracy..

Hope this helps anyone else the way Naja002 helped me decide to even try it!




Naja002 said:


> Yep. I've read all the Iron test kits don't work, etc, etc, etc.....
> 
> Yep. I bought one any way....A Seachem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jezza (Aug 22, 2021)

Riss88 said:


> seemed to darken to about 0.60 and if that is correct, then dividing that result by 4 would equate to 0.15.


Thanks for your efforts here everyone 😊

Riss88 I’m curious why did you divided your chelated result of 0.60 by 4 to give you 0.15.
And is the the 0.15 result for ‘ferrous’ iron?


----------

